
Amazon Has a Sweet New Deal for Video Gamers (20% Off) - tuyguntn
http://time.com/4177260/amazon-video-game-discount/
======
gamedna
There are many gamers (myself included) that wait a few months before
purchasing games in order to reap further discounts than this. This strategy
has paid off, especially in light of many new titles being released with bugs.
Give it a few months and you can generally find the same title up to 40% off.

Your tricks wont work on me amazon. Sorry.

